# working in the factory



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

got some interior and lights in the factory, [brewery?] today.

thinking maybe a roof over dock.:dunno:


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very cool nice job


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*roof over factory dock*

a roof over the dock. i think i'm done with it now


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice I like the weathering to the building


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice building and I like the barrel loads. What are the three gold colored cylinders?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks Patrick,
cylinders are pill bottles painted gold.
makes some kind of tanks. i'll come back to them and add more details later


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

:appl:Looks great!:smilie_daumenpos:
Bob


----------

